# Cigar Illusion



## MartinPens (Jun 11, 2010)

I was just recently granted entrance into the Penmakers' Guild. This is the "masterpiece" submission that I sent in. It was a lot of fun to make over time. There are many versions with fine tuning that led to this one. There are still improvements to be made. I'm hoping to make these available to the local cigar shop.  Any ideas on what I might charge for one?  Can I sell a cigar pen that has a cigar company logo on it?  Perhaps I need to sell to the company who makes the cigar?  I'm still in process. 

Comments and feedback are welcome.

Martin


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Martin:
You rascal, you! I've been designing something similar and you beat me to it! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!! The "ash" end is over the top!

You should make some serious coin on this one!!!!! You could do a whole set.... Rocky Patel, etc, etc,etc.

The collectors wil keep you VERY BUSY!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 11, 2010)

*Congratulations Martin!!!* :bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051::bananen_smilies051:


Nice job and cool pen!!!!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 11, 2010)

I dont care for the pen much, but a major congrats is in order for the PMG entry!


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 11, 2010)

congrats on the Pen makers guild I have been working on my entry for a while and I may only be 1/3 of the way there. That is a great looking pen


----------



## Mark (Jun 11, 2010)

I like it a lot. It looks very realistic. Very Nicely Done and Congrats on your acceptance.


----------



## THarvey (Jun 11, 2010)

Congrats on the PMG!!

That pen is great.  I think it would be cool to see a picture of the pen next to a real cigar.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 11, 2010)

MartinPens said:


> Can I sell a cigar pen that has a cigar company logo on it?  Perhaps I need to sell to the company who makes the cigar?  I'm still in process.
> 
> Comments and feedback are welcome.
> 
> Martin


 Be VERY careful. That's trademark infringement without permission. Best bet is to contact them and see if they will license it.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 11, 2010)

Would like to say a thanks to *wood128* (Joe). I bought the Cuban mahogany from him. I'm looking forward to working with more of it.



> I dont care for the pen much, but a major congrats is in order for  the PMG entry!



Honestly, the pen is done more on artistic merit than function. It does function. But it certainly not one that I would choose to write much with simply because it's not that comfortable. I might use it to sign the deposit slip for a sold "Cigar Illusion" pen! : )




> You rascal, you! I've been designing something similar and you beat me  to it! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!! The "ash" end is over the top!



I would check the posts occasionally while working on this one to see if anyone had beat me to it! LOL  I had made a pen out of Cuban mahogany with one end spalted and people kept telling me it looked like a cigar. I ran with the idea.  Look forward to seeing your version. I actually burned the end, sealed the burned part with spray on sealer. Then used a white crayon to add highlights. Then sealed it again.

Thanks for the comments everyone.

Martin


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 11, 2010)

Great job and Congrats on PMG!  The only comment I have is I have not seen a cigar with 2 bands on it, but I haven't looked at a great many cigars.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 11, 2010)

*trademark*



Russianwolf said:


> Be VERY careful. That's trademark infringement without permission. Best bet is to contact them and see if they will license it.



Thanks. I'm not selling any because of that fact. I have been searching for the company who makes Punch Upper Cut, but have had no luck with actual contact info yet. I will approach them first.

Martin


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 11, 2010)

MartinPens said:


> Would like to say a thanks to *wood128* (Joe). I bought the Cuban mahogany from him. I'm looking forward to working with more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well....to be totally honest, it was your post of the Cuban mahogany that started my thinking about a pen that looked just like a cigar. I was woking on drilling a dowel as a pen case that would look a cigar and could later be used as mini-humidor. 

YOURS IS VERY NICE WORK, ALL THE WAY AROUND and more of a "complete" package! 

There are some fine cigar manufacturers in Florida (Ebor City) that might be interested in have something like your pen made with their label that they could give as gifts to their better retailers. 

Additionally, there will not be a "my version"! This is your idea and the thing I was thinking about is only SIMILAR. Yours is a much better design with more thought than mine. 

If I were you I would copyright and trade mark the parts that I could.

Good luck!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 11, 2010)

MartinPens said:


> Thanks. I'm not selling any because of that fact. I have been searching for the company who makes Punch Upper Cut, but have had no luck with actual contact info yet. I will approach them first.
> 
> Martin



General Cigar out of Honduras.


----------



## lazyguy (Jun 11, 2010)

Great looking pen. I had been thinking of doing something similar but right now my skill level is not there. 
Perhaps with a custom label you could avoid any trademark stickiness? There are tons of companies out there that make them.


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 11, 2010)

*cigar labels*



lazyguy said:


> Perhaps with a custom label you could avoid any trademark stickiness? There are tons of companies out there that make them.



I'm open to info and leads. I'll have to think that one over. The guy at the local cigar shop would like to buy one and would like to sell them. So I am motivated to find out some creative legal ways of doing this.

Thanks


----------



## daveeisler (Jun 11, 2010)

you can buy wood cigars here and make pens this way,
http://woodencigars.com/


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 11, 2010)

Martin make one more, package it up and send it to the president of the cigar company as a gift and asking permission to sell them at cigar stores and I'll bet it's granted....worth a try.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 11, 2010)

I swear that I have seen that done before, and right here on the IAP, but I can't guarantee that, and I wouldn't be able to find the post, that's for sure!  Of course even if I am right, I'm sure that your pen is not identical to that and regardless of whether I am right or not, you pen looks really awesome.  I would like to smoke it!  Congrats on joining the PMG!


----------



## renowb (Jun 11, 2010)

*WOW*

WOW! Nice work! Give that man a ceegarrr!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice job and congrats!


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 11, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> I swear that I have seen that done before, and right here on the IAP, but I can't guarantee that, and I wouldn't be able to find the post, that's for sure!  Of course even if I am right, I'm sure that your pen is not identical to that and regardless of whether I am right or not, you pen looks really awesome.  I would like to smoke it!  Congrats on joining the PMG!



I looked and looked as well. Thinking it had been done. I know Barry Gross does cigar resin label casts, but I haven't seen a "look alike."  I wouldn't be surprised if it's been done.

I can say that I did not have any influence by another pen. I went to the cigar shop, bought some cigars and went from there. I was inspired by the actual cigar. 

Martin


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 11, 2010)

Here is the closest that I've found.


http://www.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=803599&postcount=16


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 11, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Here is the closest that I've found.
> 
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=803599&postcount=16



Excellent pen. Definitely not the same animal.


----------



## THarvey (Jun 11, 2010)

This is the one I was thinking about.  Steve Haine on PMG site.

http://www.penmakersguild.com/gallery.php?gallery=haines&page=0


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes that is the one I was thinking about..the one Bruce made.  No it isn't identical by any means, but I couldn't honestly say yours is better either.  They are equally as good in my opinion because they both have a very unique take on the same concept.  I like the extra work that you did and the burnt ash looking end is definitely a superior touch, but his has real tobacco leaves that look so much better than just wood.  So I hope you understand that I love your pen and his pen at the same time and am therefore not knocking either pen as they are both genius.

Oh..PS...I accuse you of nothing.  I am just saying I've seen something similar and now you do too!  I've been here longer than you.:biggrin:


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 11, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Yes that is the one I was thinking about..the one Bruce made.  No it isn't identical by any means, but I couldn't honestly say yours is better either.  They are equally as good in my opinion because they both have a very unique take on the same concept.  I like the extra work that you did and the burnt ash looking end is definitely a superior touch, but his has real tobacco leaves that look so much better than just wood.  So I hope you understand that I love your pen and his pen at the same time and am therefore not knocking either pen as they are both genius.
> 
> Oh..PS...I accuse you of nothing.  I am just saying I've seen something similar and now you do too!  I've been here longer than you.:biggrin:



I love the forums. There's no way to hear a person's voice, so all kinds of inflections and imaginations are running. I'm a super mellow guy. I'm just having fun making pens. I didn't hear accusation and I am really ok with the comparing of work with what others have done. It's all good.  
And I would say,.... with almost 5,000 posts that you have definitely been here a long while longer than me!!! : )

I really appreciate all the feedback and comments. I've appreciated the links and photos. I'm really enjoying the whole process and the helpfulness from everyone. 

Martin


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Jun 11, 2010)

How heavy is it?
is beautiful.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow! very nice job, and congrats on PMG.


----------



## David Keller (Jun 12, 2010)

Fantastic...  Congrats on your addition to the Guild.

Great looking pen.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 12, 2010)

Martin here is the problem with Jeff. On one hand hae wants to give you compliments then he takes it away by comparing it with the other guy's pen, and then, he gives soem more and take away again. I am not sure if the other guy his buddy and he is caught between two of you.
But, I like yours much better, more thought more work and originality wen into it. I tell you what I'd ask my wife to give birth to a boy so youcan gift it to me. How about that? this way no one can coampare anything, LOL.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome pen Martin . I like the ash end , gives it a realistic look . Welcome to the Penmakers Guild .


----------



## jtdesigns (Jun 12, 2010)

MartinPens said:


> I was just recently granted entrance into the Penmakers' Guild. This is the "masterpiece" submission that I sent in. It was a lot of fun to make over time. There are many versions with fine tuning that led to this one. There are still improvements to be made. I'm hoping to make these available to the local cigar shop.  Any ideas on what I might charge for one?  Can I sell a cigar pen that has a cigar company logo on it?  Perhaps I need to sell to the company who makes the cigar?  I'm still in process.
> 
> Comments and feedback are welcome.
> 
> Martin



From what I understand it is considered a derivative artwork and as long as your disclaimer states that you are in no way associated with said label you should be fine.  I am in talks with Altadis who carries Monticristo, Siglo, Cuesta Rey, H. Upmann, et al. to provide a multi label resin cast pen as an executive gift line.  Also working with the founders of Room 101 on a collaborative work.  They happen to have a cigar label but their primary biz is exotic jewelry.  I have found most labels do not have a problem with you using their labels because they don't do pens.  Might want to try the marketing director for each label or carrying company.  Congrats on PMG!

Jeff


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 12, 2010)

I was thinking that there was a pen that was made to look like a cigar kinda inadvertantly before too and I realized that MartinPens was the maker
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=62052

I like the one that you did with all the logos


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 12, 2010)

*cuban cigar*



Rfturner said:


> I was thinking that there was a pen that was made to look like a cigar kinda inadvertantly before too and I realized that MartinPens was the maker
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=62052
> 
> I like the one that you did with all the logos



That Cuban Mahogany with the spalting on both ends is what started the whole thing for me. I ordered more of that wood and decided to go for a submission pen with the design. Took me a little bit to work out the kinks. Thanks for all the comments.

Martin


----------



## johncrane (Jun 12, 2010)

I'd say you've done very well Martin! the pen is  outstanding, also Congrats with PMG.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Jun 21, 2010)

--- great job Martin!!! ---- welcome to the Penmakers Guild.

  Joe


----------



## bitshird (Jun 21, 2010)

Congratulations on getting into the PMG, your pen is great!


----------



## CSue (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats on PMG acceptance. What a great pen!


----------



## Toni (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome pen congrats on being excepted into the guild, that is one mind blowing pen!!


----------

